# applet NoClassDefFoundError



## anti43 (4. Dez 2006)

*man möge mir diesen push verzeihen, aber ich verzweifele noch und es ist mein abschlussprojekt...*


also es geht immernoch nicht.. ich kann das applet in netbeans starten, ich kann es in eclipse starten, aber wenns aus dem browser starten soll ist es vorbei. in der java konsole kommt:

java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org/jdesktop/layout/GroupLayout$Group

in der jar datei sind nu alle class-dateien nd ein ordner meta-inf.

ich verzweifel noch. hab rumgegoogelt, und dieses org.desktop is was von swing (ich hab die oberfläche mit dem netbeans guibuilder erstellt), ich hab sicherheitshalber swing-layout-1.0.1.jar nochmal mit eingebunden, da ich das in eclipse auch machen musste um das applet starten zu können. wenn die datei erfolgreich kompiliert wird und lauffähig ist, wie kanns dann sein , dass sie dann doch nicht geht ausserhalb der ide ?    :?


----------



## The_S (4. Dez 2006)

??? Hat da jemand versehentlich auf neues Thema anstelle von Thema beantworten geklickt  ?


----------



## anti43 (4. Dez 2006)

ja möglich.. aber es hilft ja nichts. ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter *verzweiflung*


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Dez 2006)

Um das Problem zu lösen ist der Inhalt der HTML-Datei interessant. Außerdem der Speicherort der jar-Datei des GroupLayouts zum Applet. Weiterhin, ob das Applet selbst auch in einem Package deklariert worden ist.
Wenn du es gar nicht hinbekommst, wirfst du das GroupLayout aus dem Projekt und baust es mit GridbagLayout.
Ich hoffe aber, dass das erst mal nicht nötig wird, obwohl ich kein Fan von GroupLayout bin.


----------



## The_S (5. Dez 2006)

anti43 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ja möglich.. aber es hilft ja nichts. ich weiss echt nicht mehr weiter *verzweiflung*



Aber evtl. wäre es nützlich den Ursprungs-Thread zu kennen  .


----------



## anti43 (5. Dez 2006)

die html -datei:


```
<HTML>
<HEAD>
   <TITLE>Applet HTML Page</TITLE>
</HEAD>
<BODY>



<APPLET code=projekt_1.class width=350 height=200></APPLET>
</P>
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

die klassen liegen alle im <default> -Package. das grouplayout liegt im swing.x.xx.jar, und die liegt im Library-Ordner direkt neben JDK1.5.. . darum muss ich sie in eclipse auch extra importieren, weil sie anscheinend nicht teil vom normalen JDK ist. aber beim kompilieren findet ers ja alles! vielen dank für eure hilfe! 

:der originalthread ist http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=40111


----------

